# Big Houghton Lake bear



## swampbuck

big Houghton lake bear

http://www.houghtonlakefishing.com/lyman_s_buck_pole/2008/russb.html


----------



## LUCE-YOOPER

HOLY SSSH...... cow! Thats a big bear.


----------



## mwp

Another nice one for sure!!


----------



## HTC

That is a whopper for sure!

It was shot on Thursday evening and the picture was taken Saturday ungutted. It must have taken him some time to find him?


----------



## CCC-Fisher

Have hunted in M-18 area without success. Looks like lotsa nice eatin


----------



## Cedar Swamp

Talked to one of the guys involved in the drag, he said it took 8 men and a quad 14 hours to get this beast out of the woods. 

He said it will be pushing the world record for black bear. 

Apparently the bear actually broke the scale when they weighed it. The last read they got was 505 lbs. and still had a hind quarter and both rear feet on the ground.:yikes::yikes:. 

Congrats Russ and hope it will be a *New World Record*.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

HTC said:


> That is a whopper for sure!
> 
> It was shot on Thursday evening and the picture was taken Saturday ungutted. It must have taken him some time to find him?


 
It dropped within 30 yards of his stand.


----------



## swampbuck

HTC said:


> That is a whopper for sure!
> 
> It was shot on Thursday evening and the picture was taken Saturday ungutted. It must have taken him some time to find him?


From what I have heard,..... The recovery is what took so long as it was in a very remote location. Because of the length of time from kill to recovery the ungutted bear had spoiled and the hair was slipping, The head was removed and the rest discarded. look at the photo enlarged.

I hunt in the immediate area it was killed and I have some opinions, but I will keep them to myself:sad:


----------



## buckshot01

This is a post that's gone from wow! to what? What an awesome bear and a great handgun kill. But it's starting to sound like somebody deliberately didn't gut this animal because of its size. That's something none of us should approve of. I think more details should be provided here because if ethical use of a game animal was sacrificed for a potential name-in-book opportunity somebody's got their priorities messed up.


----------



## U.P. In Da Woods

awsome bear to bad it had to go to waste. Dont remeber which one but last year iron county had the two largest bear taken (630 and 588lbs dressed) one was taken with a handgun, had a picture in the local newpaper.i will see if i can find it*
*The world record weight for an American black bear is 880 pounds. This was the recorded weight of a 10.75 year-old male bear shot in North Carolina in November 1998.*

*A black bear was hit and killed by a car near Winnipeg Canada, in 2001. The official recorded weight was 856.5 pounds, but it is estimated that the live weight of this large male was more than 886 pounds. The driver was not injured and there appeared to be little damage to the Mazda.

An 805-pound male American black bear was shot in Manitoba Canada with a handgun.


----------



## Black Lake

It was a big bear "world class?", I was at a camp that shot a 465-470 and it was handled correctly by sportsmen and quickly wieghed at a truck stop due to the scale only going to 330 lbs. It was skinned and cooled, now in the happy hunters freezer in family sized packages. That is to bad it was more important to see it a trophy before an animal harvested and respected!


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Black Lake said:


> That is to bad it was more important to see it a trophy before an animal harvested and respected!


----------



## .480

What a waste.
Skin the animal where it died, quarter it up and haul it in. Don't screw around and ruin a beautiful animal such as this.


----------



## Damark Marine

Can we say "wanton waste" it is actually a crime in a lot of states & should be here as well if it isnt!


----------



## beervo2

.480 said:


> What a waste.
> Skin the animal where it died, quarter it up and haul it in. Don't screw around and ruin a beautiful animal such as this.


----------



## jellybread

Opinions aside, here's a link to the full size picture.


----------



## jakeo

swampbuck said:


> From what I have heard,..... The recovery is what took so long as it was in a very remote location. Because of the length of time from kill to recovery the ungutted bear had spoiled and the hair was slipping, The head was removed and the rest discarded. look at the photo enlarged.
> 
> I hunt in the immediate area it was killed and I have some opinions, but I will keep them to myself:sad:


And I bet he calls himself a sportsman!
SAD example!!


----------



## sullyxlh

They ain't hunters their A_sclowns
and aside from the Bear there's five empty ropes on that pole that should be utilized on the idiots below.....


----------



## BIG DAVE

swampbuck said:


> From what I have heard,..... The recovery is what took so long as it was in a very remote location. Because of the length of time from kill to recovery the ungutted bear had spoiled and the hair was slipping, The head was removed and the rest discarded. look at the photo enlarged.
> 
> I hunt in the immediate area it was killed and I have some opinions, but I will keep them to myself:sad:


swamp buck, whats the real storie on this bear, one post said it droped 30yds
from being shot. but you said recovery is what took so long,also artical said
its from readsburg dam area, thats not a remote area,trails are every where 
to bring it out.my cabin is less then 2miles from readsburg dam. pm me if you 
could, i would trust your storie than some one elses.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle

Wow...what a waste.  That is border line morbid to be carting around a spoiled carcass to "show off". I can't believe how proud they all look in the picture. I certainly wouldn't be so proud and smiley in that picture, that's for sure. 

I would hardly doubt that would be a world record bear. Granted, with pistol is one thing. My Grandfather got a bear that, in 1992 was 6th largest in the state of Michigan and dressed at 525lbs. That was not a handgun, and all the measurements are taken from the skull. Weight, length, width have nothing to do with it.


----------



## target-panic

What a shame.........Total waste!

I was there when both of the big Cadillac bears were brought in. They were treated with total respect. The first bear was brought to a walk-in cooler on the same night. The second big one shot.......the guides stayed up all night and skinned it.


----------



## UPhiker

Official B&C records go by skull dimensions, not weight. This was the waste of a fine animal.


----------



## beervo2

Sure would be nice to find out the real story behind this!! If someone knows please pm me, what a waste of a fine animal....:sad:


----------



## jboz6521

I agree, there should be a law against this kind of crap.:rant: He should be fined and lose his hunting privelidges for a period of time. But then again, I feel this way for all "trophy" hunters....just my opinion.


----------



## Percha Man

How I feel about this whole story so far. Anyone that can waste this animal needs his head checked.


----------



## BigFinnFire

Nice Bear!! Congrats!! Hope to get mine!


----------



## rse500sp

Nice, big a** bear! Too bad it went to waste.


----------



## GettinBucky

Very nice bear...should be illegal for what these yahoo's did to it....or should I say didn't do. They should have gutted that bear and got it out of the dang woods....even if it did take them 14 hours to recover that would be Friday not Saturday. Something very fishy about the whole story!!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Same thing happened 4-5 years ago with a monster shot near Bruce Crossing. It was like 650# or something. Yahoos drove around showing it off that it spoiled/hair slipped and he lost everything but the skull.


----------



## wapiti777

Unfortunately, foder for PETAs and HSUSs of the world to further brainwash their members about the "bad" hunters?


----------



## beer and nuts

Fill me in on the "hair slip" thing.??

I heard it was shot a long ways in the swamp and instead of gutting(they must of wanted it weighed at all costs) and maybe even quartering it out...they drug it and took 2.5 days...spoiling it. I'd like to hear the real answer on why they did it like that but I'm sure it came down to the glory!


----------



## swampbuck

on bear and other fur bearing animals The hair can slip (fall out) if they are not cooled soon enough, a bears meat can also go bad quite fast if not kept cold. A bear should be iced and processed ASAP. I have seen one packed with ice that was getting questionable in far less than 24 hrs. But any animal including deer will not last 2 days gutted or not when its 70 out.

notice the hair missing on the belly in the photo

by the way b&n, There was a estimated 400 lb bear killed on the n.e. corner of the swamp today, They were still working on the recovery a couple hours ago.


----------



## Sportdog

I wonder what the bear looked like before it looked like a bloated raccoon along side the road? LOL!!!! The entire story stinks!


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Anyone else find it suspicious that is was "supposedly" shot during the evening on the last day of the season but yet it wasn't brought in until two days later?


----------



## KalamazooKid

BowFlyGSP said:


> Anyone else find it suspicious that is was "supposedly" shot during the evening on the last day of the season but yet it wasn't brought in until two days later?


Bear season is still going .........


----------



## Jet08

wow!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## fishinggirl

i didn't know there are bear in the reedsburg dam area!! i walk back there a few times a year and now i'm kind of scared... do you know if anyone ever got attacked by a bear in that area?


----------



## Beentheredonethat

Monday morning quarterbacking is a stupid exercize, particularly when you weren't in the game. I know this sportsman and he is one of the best. One should get the facts before one criticizes. I think this guy's next hunt should be for green-eyed monsters with sharp fangs and claws lurking in forums.


----------



## giver108

Beentheredonethat said:


> Monday morning quarterbacking is a stupid exercize, particularly when you weren't in the game. I know this sportsman and he is one of the best. One should get the facts before one criticizes.


Care to enlighten us then?


----------



## Beentheredonethat

Nope! I'm here to vouch for this man's character and integrity and skills as an accomplished sportsman. I don't know the circumstances but I do know there are circumstances. I know that he shot another bear in 2003 with a pistol that tied a record - and he ate the bear. I know he has scouted for a Canadian outfit and done massive scouting in Michigan. I know he bags (and eats) trophy deer, trout and other game. He's not a weekender with a suitcase full of Scotch.


----------



## augustus0603

Beentheredonethat said:


> Nope! I'm here to vouch for this man's character and integrity and skills as an accomplished sportsman. I don't know the circumstances but I do know there are circumstances. I know that he shot another bear in 2003 with a pistol that tied a record - and he ate the bear. I know he has scouted for a Canadian outfit and done massive scouting in Michigan. I know he bags (and eats) trophy deer, trout and other game. He's not a weekender with a suitcase full of Scotch.


You're two posts and no profile info have really turned my ideas on the matter around. 

Now where is that case of scotch......


----------



## Beentheredonethat

What is this? You need credentials to vouch for a man but not to criticize?


----------



## Beentheredonethat

I thought you posted this story. Where'd you get your info? Maybe you've been spending too much time with the Scotch and if you get any more quarters, better take off your shoes.


----------



## NickAdams

Beentheredonethat said:


> I don't know the circumstances but I do know there are circumstances.


:lol:


----------



## augustus0603

Beentheredonethat said:


> What is this? You need credentials to vouch for a man but not to criticize?


No. But I don't respect a person's opionion who has no background or info on the story, or themselves. People who "heard" the side of the story they posted have quite a few posts and established that they live in the area by filling out their profile. 

As far as we know, you could be the lucky hunter himself trying to defend yourself. If you would explain what you know or how you know the hunter, I'm sure your opinion would be much more highly regarded.


----------



## Beentheredonethat

augustus0603 said:


> No. But I don't respect a person's opionion who has no background or info on the story, or themselves. People who "heard" the side of the story they posted have quite a few posts and established that they live in the area by filling out their profile.
> 
> As far as we know, you could be the lucky hunter himself trying to defend yourself. If you would explain what you know or how you know the hunter, I'm sure your opinion would be much more highly regarded.


Point taken. I googled the bear story after a friend emailed me and ended up here. Saw the negative crap and signed in to try and set the record straight about Russ, the bear hunter. Didn't figure I'd ever return so didn't do the profile gig. You can check it out now, but it's dull reading.


----------



## tjstebb

Beentheredonethat said:


> Point taken. I googled the bear story after a friend emailed me and ended up here. Saw the negative crap and signed in to try and set the record straight about Russ, the bear hunter. Didn't figure I'd ever return so didn't do the profile gig. You can check it out now, but it's dull reading.


ok well do you know anything about the story behind this fine animal and great trophy being taken and then going to waste? You stated you came to set the record straight well? WE are all ears?
YOU defintley came to the right place if you are looking for true sportsman and people that practice true sportsmanship!

tjstebb


----------



## NickAdams

those "great sportsmen" in the photo look pretty pleased with their spoiled carcass...


----------



## jakeo

Where in that photo do you see a sportsman?

I (IMO) see a bloat up bear that was shot and "people" under it.

Next?


----------



## tjstebb

I just love it when someone with 4 or 5 posts come into these threads and start defending friends! I mean theres probably not one person in here that does not want to believe these guys are sportsman BUT, without a reason why this animal went to waste like this it is hard to believe they are anything more gun slinging nuckle draggers! At this point they should at least be ashamed that they even went into the woods to try to be a SPORTSMAN!! Let alone take pictures like they are some hero or something nothing but a black eye for true sportsman!!!

I would love to have my opinion changed and hear what happened but until i do this is how i feel about this! 

tjstebb


----------



## tjstebb

1 more thing there is NO WAY this should be allowed (without very good reason) to be entered into CBM or be considered a state record in any fashion!!

tjstebb


----------



## Cedar Swamp

tjstebb said:


> I just love it when someone with 4 or 5 posts come into these threads and start defending friends! I mean theres probably not one person in here that does not want to believe these guys are sportsman BUT, without a reason why this animal went to waste like this it is hard to believe they are anything more gun slinging nuckle draggers! At this point they should at least be ashamed that they even went into the woods to try to be a SPORTSMAN!! Let alone take pictures like they are some hero or something nothing but a black eye for true sportsman!!!
> 
> I would love to have my opinion changed and hear what happened but until i do this is how i feel about this!
> 
> tjstebb


Is it possible that because Russ B. shot it on Thursday evening, he could not get help to drag it until Friday, when his friends were able to get out of work ? Could you drag that beast by yourself ?

I am a friend of one of the guys that helped drag it and that's what I was told. Truth or not I don't know but, he is not the type to BS me. He also told me that if it were just him and I (both fair sized men), that we *may* have been able to drag it 15 feet at a time. Divide that by the 3 miles deep he was in the swamp and that equals *FOREVER* . 

Now, I do not agree with Russ B. not gutting it nor do I want to speculate why he didn't. But, do not chastise those that helped him drag it as it was Russ' responsiblity to gut it before his drag crew arrived.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Beentheredonethat said:


> Nope! I'm here to vouch for this man's character and integrity and skills as an accomplished sportsman. I don't know the circumstances but I do know there are circumstances. I know that he shot another bear in 2003 with a pistol that tied a record - and he ate the bear. I know he has scouted for a Canadian outfit and done massive scouting in Michigan. I know he bags (and eats) trophy deer, trout and other game. He's not a weekender with a suitcase full of Scotch.


I keep waiting to hear your explanation.....? You have every right to stand up for your buddy but have provided nothing.

So the crux of your argument is he is a true sportsman because he killed and ate big bears, deer, and trout in the past?

That does change the whole thing for me now, thanks for setting the record straight!


----------



## tenpoint88

swampbuck said:


> From what I have heard,..... The recovery is what took so long as it was in a very remote location. Because of the length of time from kill to recovery the ungutted bear had spoiled and the hair was slipping, The head was removed and the rest discarded. look at the photo enlarged.
> 
> I hunt in the immediate area it was killed and I have some opinions, but I will keep them to myself:sad:


 I have my opinions about swampbuck but I'LL keep them to myself.:rant:yada,yada,yada.


----------



## HeavyF150

tenpoint88 said:


> I have my opinions about swampbuck but I'LL keep them to myself.:rant:yada,yada,yada.


Here's another person offering nothing to the conversation!! 1 post member, bagging on a guy who's been here for four years, and has 1900 posts to his credit.
Tenpoint88, go away!
If you're not part of the solution, you must be part of the problem.

I for one have talked with Swampbuck, and have come to know a friend of his pretty well over the last couple years. I have no reason to believe he's doing anything but trying to provide information to an issue that just may make us think a bit.


----------



## standsetter

Cedar Swamp said:


> Is it possible that because Russ B. shot it on Thursday evening, he could not get help to drag it until Friday, when his friends were able to get out of work ? Could you drag that beast by yourself ?
> 
> I am a friend of one of the guys that helped drag it and that's what I was told. Truth or not I don't know but, he is not the type to BS me. He also told me that if it were just him and I (both fair sized men), that we *may* have been able to drag it 15 feet at a time. Divide that by the 3 miles deep he was in the swamp and that equals *FOREVER* .
> 
> Now, I do not agree with Russ B. not gutting it nor do I want to speculate why he didn't. But, do not chastise those that helped him drag it as it was Russ' responsiblity to gut it before his drag crew arrived.


That seems like a reasonable scenario, that places the blame if it is deserved, where it belongs.


----------



## tjstebb

Cedar Swamp said:


> Is it possible that because Russ B. shot it on Thursday evening, he could not get help to drag it until Friday, when his friends were able to get out of work ? Could you drag that beast by yourself ?
> 
> I am a friend of one of the guys that helped drag it and that's what I was told. Truth or not I don't know but, he is not the type to BS me. He also told me that if it were just him and I (both fair sized men), that we *may* have been able to drag it 15 feet at a time. Divide that by the 3 miles deep he was in the swamp and that equals *FOREVER* .
> 
> Now, I do not agree with Russ B. not gutting it nor do I want to speculate why he didn't. But, do not chastise those that helped him drag it as it was Russ' responsiblity to gut it before his drag crew arrived.


 First off in my opinion this is not a excuse......maybe he should not hunt that far from his truck! thats no different from taking a unethical shot at a animal heading away from you! matter of fact that should be consider part of making a ethical kill.....(getting the animal out) 

second i was not chastising those that helped him BUT if you are speaking of beentheredonethat he came on here defending the violations of this trophy animal but will not explain why this guy deserves to be considered a sportsman.....i guess my oint is don't come in here and post 3 posts backing this guy up and not expect to be asked some questions!




standsetter said:


> That seems like a reasonable scenario, that places the blame if it is deserved, where it belongs.


PLAIN & SIMPLY UNACCEPTABLE.....in my opinion the blame so far has been placed where it belongs and that is with the nuckle dragger that squeezed the trigger without any plan or concern for anything other than making that animal DEAD!
tjstebb


----------



## Beentheredonethat

Well I spent a couple of days thinking about this entire diatribe and after talking to a couple of the guys who helped drag out the monster bear, this is what I have decided.
Number one I don't explain myself to anyone, especially people I don't know and so I don't require other folks to explain their actions to me. However, I ponder what any of you would have done under the same circumstances Russ had. I feel just as bad about the loss of meat as Russ does and as all of you do, but I have heard the explanation and I accept it. That's all your getting from me. A hearty thanks to all of you hunters who had the grace to congratulate Russ for bagging a great bear. He is happy with his hunt and those of you who are unhappy have something to nitpick about for quite awhile and that should keep you happy. Now since all this macho grandstanding isn't really my bag, I'm outta here and I won't be back! PS It's great to know that your number of posts make you a terrific sportsman and oh yeah, the final authority on everyone else's hunt.


----------



## jakeo

Beentheredonethat said:


> Well I spent a couple of days thinking about this entire diatribe and after talking to a couple of the guys who helped drag out the monster bear, this is what I have decided.
> Number one I don't explain myself to anyone, especially people I don't know and so I don't require other folks to explain their actions to me. However, I ponder what any of you would have done under the same circumstances Russ had. I feel just as bad about the loss of meat as Russ does and as all of you do, but I have heard the explanation and I accept it. That's all your getting from me. A hearty thanks to all of you hunters who had the grace to congratulate Russ for bagging a great bear. He is happy with his hunt and those of you who are unhappy have something to nitpick about for quite awhile and that should keep you happy. Now since all this macho grandstanding isn't really my bag, I'm outta here and I won't be back! PS It's great to know that your number of posts make you a terrific sportsman and oh yeah, the final authority on everyone else's hunt.


Why wasn't it gutted?


----------



## beervo2

jakeo said:


> Why wasn't it gutted?


 
I guess he's outta here, so we'll never know. If he's so willing to defend his friend then why not set the story straight...


----------



## swampbuck

For those questioning me,

When I first posted the link to photos I was not going to share what the "word on the street" was. After someone questioned the date in the link, I decided to post a filtered basic version of what is being said. I did not question the abilitys or sportsmanship of the hunter. In fact I know the amount of effort that is involved in doing that type of hunt. I do wonder why someone targeting big bears in that location was not prepared and able to retrieve the animal in a timely manner. I am disapointed (sickened)that that quality of animal (any animal for that matter)was not cared for with more respect. 

In fairness I will say that removing a bear of that size from that location would would be a daunting job to say the least. prior preparation and arrangements would have helped.

Yes I do have experience with moving game (deer) the very same 3 miles or so, and bear from the general area. It did not have to end that way.


----------



## Linda G.

500 pounds on the hoof is nowhere close to a record, not even a state record. I was on a hunt in 98 when a bear weighing 513 field dressed was taken, live weight would have been over 600, or that's what the retired DNR wildlife biologist who was with us said. 

That bear spoiled, too, even though it was field dressed within minutes after the kill. It took 12 guys, with me carrying a ton of their clothes and other gear, to get it half a mile to the nearest road, this was in the UP on the Escanaba River, and we floated that bear in the ice cold water of the river for quite a while to cool it down. It was 65 degrees, doesn't matter in that weather if you field dress them or not, if you don't get them into a cooler or freezer right away they're gone. This bear was cooled down in the river first, and it still didn't matter. You have to cape them right there. You can't take more than a minute to pat everybody involved on the back. 

What a waste of a magnificent animal. If I were the guy who owned the shop I would have refused to hang it. 

There's a lot of bears in lower Michigan in this weight range. Nice bears, but not even close to a record. Anyone who knows much about Michigan bear hunting should know that.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

There's an old fashioned method...skin the bear on the spot. Quarter up the meat and fold the hide over the meat. Then make a quick trip to get a big cargo type packsack or even a military sea bag with shoulder straps and some heavy duty plastic trash bags...get help if you need it and carry out the hide and the quarters. If necessary debone the meat to reduce weight. If you're a dog hunter and are worried about being able to find your bear on the return trip leave an activated transmitter collar from your dog at the site...or gps it.


----------



## tjstebb

swampbuck said:


> For those questioning me,
> 
> When I first posted the link to photos I was not going to share what the "word on the street" was. After someone questioned the date in the link, I decided to post a filtered basic version of what is being said. I did not question the abilitys or sportsmanship of the hunter. In fact I know the amount of effort that is involved in doing that type of hunt. I do wonder why someone targeting big bears in that location was not prepared and able to retrieve the animal in a timely manner. I am disapointed (sickened)that that quality of animal (any animal for that matter)was not cared for with more respect.
> 
> In fairness I will say that removing a bear of that size from that location would would be a daunting job to say the least. prior preparation and arrangements would have helped.
> 
> Yes I do have experience with moving game (deer) the very same 3 miles or so, and bear from the general area. It did not have to end that way.


swamp buck please don't think i questioned you or your sportsmanship one tiny bit....I did'nt want it to end like that either, I just don't understand why he could tell us the truth about the story? I am sorry if i offended anyone!
tjstebb




Linda G. said:


> 500 pounds on the hoof is nowhere close to a record, not even a state record. I was on a hunt in 98 when a bear weighing 513 field dressed was taken, live weight would have been over 600, or that's what the retired DNR wildlife biologist who was with us said.
> 
> That bear spoiled, too, even though it was field dressed within minutes after the kill. It took 12 guys, with me carrying a ton of their clothes and other gear, to get it half a mile to the nearest road, this was in the UP on the Escanaba River, and we floated that bear in the ice cold water of the river for quite a while to cool it down. It was 65 degrees, doesn't matter in that weather if you field dress them or not, if you don't get them into a cooler or freezer right away they're gone. This bear was cooled down in the river first, and it still didn't matter. You have to cape them right there. You can't take more than a minute to pat everybody involved on the back.
> 
> What a waste of a magnificent animal. If I were the guy who owned the shop I would have refused to hang it.
> 
> There's a lot of bears in lower Michigan in this weight range. Nice bears, but not even close to a record. Anyone who knows much about Michigan bear hunting should know that.


 Linda the difference here that makes you a sportsman in my book is you TRIED! You said you even gutted it to help the cooling process, i understand bears are not easy to move i have been there before! but just simply gutting it first before moving would have help me swallow this shamefull story,
tjstebb


----------



## swampbuck

In our case we have carts capable of hauling a bear that size. packing equip if needed. And prearranged help available before the hunt. same with deer. People do much bigger animals, moose etc all the time, its preparation that counts


----------



## sullyxlh

> However, I ponder what any of you would have done under the same circumstances Russ had.


How about gutting and extraction of the animal properly and not been worried about notoriety... 
Doesn't matter if he didnt recover it till the next day or whenever,it's still on the pole ungutted so that blows that excuse.



> those of you who are unhappy have something to nitpick about for quite awhile and that should keep you happy.


Don't get pissed at us,it's your buddy that apparently doesn't know you know what about caring for an animal after the harvest....
No one is pissed that he filled his tag,the gripe lies in his ethics and how he cared for and treated the Bear after the shot,he was only concerned about the advancement of himself in the spotlight and seemed to care less about the animal.

Rooster got it spot on-pack it out


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Just a humble opinion....with the great popularity of bear hunting in this state, there's a huge number of new hunters coming on the scene. Many have lots to learn. Getting a bear out of the woods and preserving the hide and meat is one of them. Obviously these guy's made a mistake and they ended up the big loser when they lost their trophy. Ain't likely they'll ever lose another bear to spoilage. Might be nice if we use this site to educate new hunters. Many of us in the U.P. are more concerned over the 
extremely small bear being killed up here...and would like to find a way to educate the population on how to identify a cub sized bear.

The extremely small bear being taken is becoming a sore spot among local folks around here and we need to deal with it before the non-hunting public does.


----------



## tjstebb

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Just a humble opinion....with the great popularity of bear hunting in this state, there's a huge number of new hunters coming on the scene. Many have lots to learn. Getting a bear out of the woods and preserving the hide and meat is one of them. Obviously these guy's made a mistake and they ended up the big loser when they lost their trophy. Ain't likely they'll ever lose another bear to spoilage. Might be nice if we use this site to educate new hunters. Many of us in the U.P. are more concerned over the
> extremely small bear being killed up here...and would like to find a way to educate the population on how to identify a cub sized bear.
> 
> The extremely small bear being taken is becoming a sore spot among local folks around here and we need to deal with it before the non-hunting public does.


 rooster did you read the article from the link in post #1? It states this guy already has a bear in the record books in Michigan somehow throughout this article you must see he is NOT new to hunting bear......
If he would have been new to it i think this thread WOULD HAVE taking a different road.........
 tjstebb


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

TJ thanks for correcting me....I had been following the thread, but failed to read all the posts. So, I am guilty of not looking at all the information before stating an opinion. You have converted me to your position on the issue.

There's some other stuff that's been gnawing at me about events this bear season that have me wishing there was as much outrage as the spoiled carcass. One incident has to do with a bear being shot with buckshot at night close to my home. The individual was apprehended, but they were unable to retrieve the wounded bear. Another had to do with the new technique being used for illegal bear hunting...night vision equipment. There are some other things I will not get into right now because legal action may be pending.


----------



## tjstebb

Rooster Cogburn said:


> TJ thanks for correcting me....I had been following the thread, but failed to read all the posts. So, I am guilty of not looking at all the information before stating an opinion. You have converted me to your position on the issue.
> 
> There's some other stuff that's been gnawing at me about events this bear season that have me wishing there was as much outrage as the spoiled carcass. One incident has to do with a bear being shot with buckshot at night close to my home. The individual was apprehended, but they were unable to retrieve the wounded bear. Another had to do with the new technique being used for illegal bear hunting...night vision equipment. There are some other things I will not get into right now because legal action may be pending.


 I think that bear hunting in a whole needs to have more education done for new hunters getting into it.....My first year bear hunting i found out how hard it is to judge a bear by mistake.....The only place i could find any decent info reguarding bear was hear on MS.com but that still left my head when i shot a young bear, It was my first experience in the bear woods and don't get me wrong i would'nt trade it for anything BUT do wish i would have done more research before i went out......The bear i shot is in my avatar BUT not 1 ounce of that meat spoiled and that bear was giving due respect before and after the shot,
sorry to hear about the happenings in your area and yes more does need to be done,
tjstebb


----------



## 10pointsandnobucks

That is one amazing bear "great job". A bear like that don't just come along every day. It's a shame that Michigan has not done right by its hunters in offering help, to a record the weight of animals, for performer hunters such as this hunter. I know how hard it is to record weight on such a monster. This is the kind of animal that brings attention to Michigan and all she has to offer. Keep up the hard work in putting Michigan back on the map as the place skilled hunters can bag a trophy animal and take home the record.


----------



## Linda G.

10 points...please read this thread again. 500 pounds is NOT a record of any kind, it's a nice bear. Not a record. 

And there's lots of places that can weigh a 500 pound bear, we were way up in the middle of nowhere in the UP and the freezer in Trenary was able to weigh it. I think most butchers can. 


Lastly, I can understand how someone might be a new hunter...but I think they teach you in Hunters Safety about field dressing your animal promptly. I know I knew it when I went out there for the first time to hunt deer with my dad when I was six years old. These guys don't have an excuse, I'm sure at least one of them knew what should have been done, and they didn't...

Not to mention that you'd think they'd want to get rid of some of that weight before they dragged it out. The 500+ pound kill I was in on was field dressed right where he dropped. They knew, as any experienced hunter knows, that the live weight can be estimated almost to the ounce. 


And Richard P. Smith, among others, have all written dozens of books about hunting bear...there's a ton of videos and CD's out there, too, that a new hunter can read whenever they're inclined. 

tjstebb, what happened to you is common with new bear hunters that hunt alone. You had a bear come in, you got excited, you killed it, then realized it was a small one. What's important is that you learned from that, and it sounds like you did.


----------



## tenpoint88

hey russb,
Congradulations on your trophy bear, I saw it hanging at Lymans in
Houghton lake. I don't know what these guys in here are talking about,
that bear went well over 500lbs. I also saw photo's of the Cadilac bear
that went 565lbs, yours is much larger. Two state records your a sportsman in my book.


----------



## tenpoint88

[hquote=Linda G.;2336967]10 points...please read this thread again. 500 pounds is NOT a record of any kind, it's a nice bear. Not a record. 

And there's lots of places that can weigh a 500 pound bear, we were way up in the middle of nowhere in the UP and the freezer in Trenary was able to weigh it. I think most butchers can. 


Lastly, I can understand how someone might be a new hunter...but I think they teach you in Hunters Safety about field dressing your animal promptly. I know I knew it when I went out there for the first time to hunt deer with my dad when I was six years old. These guys don't have an excuse, I'm sure at least one of them knew what should have been done, and they didn't...

Not to mention that you'd think they'd want to get rid of some of that weight before they dragged it out. The 500+ pound kill I was in on was field dressed right where he dropped. They knew, as any experienced hunter knows, that the live weight can be estimated almost to the ounce. 


And Richard P. Smith, among others, have all written dozens of books about hunting bear...there's a ton of videos and CD's out there, too, that a new hunter can read whenever they're inclined. 

tjstebb, what happened to you is common with new bear hunters that hunt alone. You had a bear come in, you got excited, you killed it, then realized it was a small one. What's important is that you learned from that, and it sounds like you did.[/quote]
hey linda
You should do some more reading or watch more vidios records are not set by weight there set by skull measurements. the state record bear for pistol only weighed 368lbs.


----------



## jakeo

tenpoint88 said:


> hey russb,
> Congradulations on your trophy bear, I saw it hanging at Lymans in
> Houghton lake. I don't know what these guys in here are talking about,
> that bear went well over 500lbs. I also saw photo's of the Cadilac bear
> that went 565lbs, yours is much larger. Two state records your a sportsman in my book.


 
Well would YOU care to explain to us your knowledge of this "shooter" or are you just another wanna be?

All I want to know is how is this cluster ^&%# justified as hunting and how is this ( ) considered a sportsmen?

I'll be waiting:yikes:

OH.....Welcome to the board.


----------



## tommy-n

hard to believe someone that thinks their such a big hunter has little to no respect for the game they shoot, sickening

Friend of mine once shot a nice 8 point, hung it in a tree in his yard , until it rotted. I said Denny why did you do that" it's my tag and I can do whatever I want with my deer " I told him I think your a lazy piece of s###"

were not friends anymore, people like that have no right to hunt and are not sportsman, just some kinda sick wanna-bees


----------



## tenpoint88

I saw Russ B at Lyman's with his bear, great group of guys. They were trying frantically tofind a DNR check station that was open. The store owners and bystanders were calling all over to find a check station. They did not want to hang the bear, that was by request. The second they found a check station that was open they were gone in less than 5 minutes. As far as me being a wanna be, I stood there in awe could not believe was I was looking at, this wasn't no 500 lb bear, it was much larger than that. Would I want recognition for a bear of that magnitude. ^&%# ya! You people weren't there, you've never shot a animal like this, your opinions don't mean jack to me. These guys were very concerned about that animal and the recognition Houghton Lake and Michigan deserve.


----------



## tenpoint88

Russ B, if I were you, I would not try to explain myself to these guys. No matter what your explaination, it will never be good enough


----------



## tjstebb

tenpoint88 said:


> I saw Russ B at Lyman's with his bear, great group of guys. They were trying frantically tofind a DNR check station that was open. The store owners and bystanders were calling all over to find a check station. They did not want to hang the bear, that was by request. The second they found a check station that was open they were gone in less than 5 minutes. As far as me being a wanna be, I stood there in awe could not believe was I was looking at, this wasn't no 500 lb bear, it was much larger than that. Would I want recognition for a bear of that magnitude. ^&%# ya! You people weren't there, you've never shot a animal like this, your opinions don't mean jack to me. These guys were very concerned about that animal and the recognition Houghton Lake and Michigan deserve.


THOSE ARE NOT SPORTSMAN! THEY ARE
IDIOTS!!!
TJSTEBB
this is a useless thread anymore because all these guys defending these idiots are not going to explain jack! they probably don't know jack! and they are just here giving true sportsman a *BIG BLACK EYE!*


----------



## tenpoint88

tjstebb said:


> THOSE ARE NOT SPORTSMAN! THEY ARE
> IDIOTS!!!
> TJSTEBB
> this is a useless thread anymore because all these guys defending these idiots are not going to explain jack! they probably don't know jack! and they are just here giving true sportsman a *BIG BLACK EYE!*


 no these idiots are here giving real sportsman a *BIG BLACK BEAR!!!:lol:*


----------

